# Stove Fan



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

We are moving to a house with a log burner / stove. What fan do you reccomend?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

These always get top marks on the Green Living Wood Burning forum.

https://www.stirlingengine.co.uk/d.asp?product=VULCANSTOVEFAN

Bit more costly than the normal stove fans but apparently worth it.


----------



## Andysp (Jan 1, 2017)

Juke_Fan said:


> These always get top marks on the Green Living Wood Burning forum.
> 
> https://www.stirlingengine.co.uk/d.asp?product=VULCANSTOVEFAN
> 
> Bit more costly than the normal stove fans but apparently worth it.


Wow,that is very expensive,i didn't read the specs but it looks really big!!

We've just had a stove fitted and this is the one we went for,never tried any others but it seems to work really well,it's pretty unobtrusive and quiet.

This is the link

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Warranty-G...aWNrUmVkaXJlY3QmZG9Ob3RMb2dDbGljaz10cnVl&th=1

Hope it helps!!:thumb:


----------



## blurb (Feb 13, 2008)

Keep an eye out for deals at Aldi. Picked one up reduced for £6.99. Works well and no discernible noise.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Andysp said:


> Wow,that is very expensive,i didn't read the specs but it looks really big!!
> 
> We've just had a stove fitted and this is the one we went for,never tried any others but it seems to work really well,it's pretty unobtrusive and quiet.
> 
> ...


I guess it depends what you want from a stove fan, the expensive one is an enginerring masterpiece that blows heat round your room, the other is an ugly bit of metal that blows heat round your room


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

garage_dweller said:


> I guess it depends what you want from a stove fan, the expensive one is an enginerring masterpiece that blows heat round your room, the other is an ugly bit of metal that blows heat round your room


I prefer the look of the cheaper one, expensive one looks like a bog standard electric fan sprayed black and cage removed😂


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Totally agree, they are very expensive. 

The Vulcan is based on the sterling engine and is a lot more robust than the ones based on a thermoelectric module, which can easily burn out if positioned incorrectly.

Personally I would buy a cheap one and if it worked well (a lot depends on the stove and its position) might consider getting the Vulcan one.

Bit like cars really, my cheap-ish one does 95% of what a lot more expensive ones do. Doesn't stop me wanting an expensive one though - the mrs does that with her spending priorities being far more important than mine :doublesho


----------

